# t25? or t28?



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

ive always thought all s14 sr20det's came with a ball bearing t28. i was reading a magazine last week that gave sr specs and under the s14 chart it had both the t25 and t28? do some s14 sr's come with a t25? if so which ones?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope none although some s14 variants had a journal bearing rather than a roller bearing


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

so the only came with t28's? and what do you mean by variants?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

australian and some other countries s14 didnt get the BB turbo - due to detuning because of inferior octane fuel available
there also seemed to be a turbo part number change between the s14 and s14a


----------

